# Summer coyote hunting,New for Michigan.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Walking the pup Tuesday evening about 5:30 pm thru the woods like of old. Get to the back line fence and a group of coyotes cut loose and about made me wet myself, the hair on the back of the neck stood up as well and the arms.
Well shoot I was not even carrying my single six with the mag cylinder in it like I use to before surgery.
I didn't see them but they had to be within 25 yards or so the way thay sounded.
Take the pup back to the kennel and get her set for the night. Go in the house and grab my caller and the Swift, don the bug jacket ( deer fly's are awful) and camo pants. Head out for the back of the place and set the caller on a stump along the creek back track a little and climb a rise to a raised deer stand that has been in the woods for about 7 years now so about every thing is use to it. I climb up, get settled in and say to self as the fawn in distress starts going BOY the weeds along the creek are tall.
Never realized it since we have not been able to hunt this time of year before. I staid on stand for about 35 minutes and not sure if I could have seen any thing in that tall grass.

Decide that the best place to set up is going to be across a bean field in a old fence row. I call my friend Eric and ask if he wants to come the next morning about 4:30 am, we'll walk back and cross the field about mid way set the caller up in the old fence line and retreat down that same fence line about 50 yards.

Eric arrive right on time and after a quick conference we decide to set up two callers One we will run the fawn in distress sound and the other a group rollicking sound, So the ones were after would think there was a interlopers in their territory. About 10 minutes Eric shuts his group sound off and points to some tall grass at the end of the field. there are 3 sets of ears sticking above the grass about 200 yds out at the end of the field. They stay there about 5 minutes it seemed like, then continued down the end of the field fence row. About the time we thought they were going to go all the way to the end of the fence row and then come down the one we were in they decided to cut the corner and head right for that distressed fawn that was getting weaker and weaker. At about 120 yds we decided to take them. Eric whispers he will take the tail end and I should do the middle one.
sounded good to me and I watch Eric's fingers when 3 stood up I fired, one coyote spun and fell, Eric's second shot got the third coyote as it stopped at the end of the field to look back before going into the east fence row.

One adult female at the end of the field for Eric and a young female, Mine was also a young female.

Now I am wishing I had some money. That 742 wild cat of Eric's is some deadly medicine on coyotes. This is his 4th double of 2016.

 Al


----------

